

Creating a Pure CSS Dropdown Using the :hover Selector - gschier
http://schier.co/blog/2014/10/23/creating-a-pure-css-dropdown-using-the-hover-selector.html

======
JasonSage
Some constructive criticism: I find the body font terribly distracting. The
x-height is borderline too tall for paragraph text, you'll want something
where you can easily make out the ascenders. In this case I'm not sure if it's
just too big or if the font just won't work as a paragraph font. The 'w'
character is very distracting.

There's clearly a taste for good fonts (seriously, these are not bad fonts).
It just needs some slight improvements for it to be easy and enjoyable for me
to read.

~~~
gschier
Hey Jason. Thanks for the reply. I always love hearing feedback on the things
I make. My font has been bugging me a bit as well. I tried playing around with
line-height and spacing a while ago but never got truly happy with it. Maybe
you're right that the font just isn't good for paragraphs. If you have any
more thoughts or suggestions I'd love to hear.

------
jonkratz
Thanks for posting this. In addition to the fact that it's a pure CSS
solution, I appreciate seeing the process explained. Sometimes it gets too
easy to drag and drop existing solutions into code without understanding why
they work. It would be cool to see the same thing explained but with checkbox
hack included.

~~~
gschier
Sounds like a great idea. I'll add it to my to-do list :D

